# Best firewood for woodstove



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Another name for popple is goffer wood. It has it's uses, for one they can be hinge cut. Or just cut down deer will browse the tops not so much as maple but it is utilized, and the new growth from stump will be utilized by wildlife. I do not think you can find better kindling and/or fire starter, when split and dried. It leaves little pitch I will not use conifer/pine for that sole reason. If kept dry like mentioned can be burned but it is very good for bonfire's instead of using it to heat. Gives good flame and coals but burns quick so not staying up later than needed waiting for it to burn up. I do not burn it for heat/ stove. I do have about 5ft high 20ft long along barn's lean-to kindling about an 1" square by 12 to 14 inches long.

Another tip if using a wood stove. A great fire starter is the tube left over from paper towels. Newspaper is bulky and takes up too much room. The tubes can be flattened and saved thought out the year inside a empty pop can case. Take and peel back each end a little or rip it with the two openings in the top. Set between two kindling or even a grate. Top with a few kindling sticks and dry wood. Light end of tube. Works great if you need more put a kleenix in the one end you light. Takes less time than trying to get the cardboard lit/started.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Maple_Ridge said:


> We have about 300 taps we run each year all gravity and trucking syrup by hand. Eventually someday we might not be making it at the current location and my thoughts are to do it on the 20 acres of woods i have behind the house, setting up drop lines with gravity feed into holding tanks. Saving the maples now makes sense and yes so does opening the canopy from competition.
> 
> This summer i cut and split a large maple downfall that had split off a large tree. Should be good burning next winter. This winter i am burning ash. Just afraid they are all done for and now looking into other trees. Probably my 4th year of heating my home with firewood.


With that in mind, start cleaning up everything that isn’t a good maple. It will take a long time to clear out everything else. You’ll be way ahead of the game if you ever decide to put in a vacuum system. Start with releasing the canopy around your best sap producers. Soon you will have to move to secondary and lower sap producers for clean up. A ten acre wood lot is supposed to supply enough wood for a lifetime. I would hazard a guess that a 20 acre select cut woodlot would too.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Hunters Edge said:


> Another tip if using a wood stove. A great fire starter is the tube left over from paper towels. Newspaper is bulky and takes up too much room. The tubes can be flattened and saved thought out the year inside a empty pop can case. Take and peel back each end a little or rip it with the two openings in the top. Set between two kindling or even a grate. Top with a few kindling sticks and dry wood. Light end of tube. Works great if you need more put a kleenix in the one end you light. Takes less time than trying to get the cardboard lit/started.


What you really need Hunters Edge....is a Yooper Fire Starter. We buy them in boxes of 100. No paper....no kindling....no nothing but your sticks of firewood and a Yooper Fire Starter:

4:12Testing a Yooper Fire Starter, (Result: They Work Great!)


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

5497 said:


> Does ironwood have those pods and kinda thorny? yellowy color of wood? thanks


You might be thinking of Black or Honey Locust. Both have those characteristics.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I burn mostly maple cherry and ash but I have for many years used just popple. They have been and still are many homes heated with just popple. You use what you have got. I found if I cut popple in the spring and then cut it to pole lengths in the fall that just perfect to use in my outdoor stove. I get 8 to 10 hour burn times I use a lot of hard maple and ash now as when I had logging done they cut me 40 pulp cords (4x4x8) of firewood and stacked it in my yard.I just set up my firewood processor in fromnt of the wood shed door and cut away. I get anywhere from 10 hour to 20 hour burn times depending on the out door temps. We keep the house at 74 degrees


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

wildthing said:


> What you really need Hunters Edge....is a Yooper Fire Starter. We buy them in boxes of 100. No paper....no kindling....no nothing but your sticks of firewood and a Yooper Fire Starter:
> 
> 4:12Testing a Yooper Fire Starter, (Result: They Work Great!)


If you want to by pass the ediquette in fire starting, there's always kerosene? 

Besides being forced to being frugile because of fixed income I enjoy the process as well as the heat. Besides I like being able to make use of a few popple trees every year for kindling, and campfire wood. Also the new generation from cutting down along with more winter browse for deer and rabbits. Instead of watching nature, I feel part of it, may be part of it also.

Besides with 100 of those starters I would have to make a room to hold them rather than a small cardboard case that is light and can easily put anywhere to hold the squashed empty tubes.

I also do not want wax in my wood burner or ashes which ultimately ends up in my garden.

I do like your thinking just different strokes for different folks. Also in your video link he added one piece of kindling to get it going, my guess is with that much wax and a 20 minute burn time it would get hot enough to start about any dry piece of wood. Then again so would a little kerosene.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Knew a guy that always used a propane torch.
I prefer a single match ,or better yet ; coals banked by themselves overnight...

As put in a book years ago ,using liquid fuel on an unchaste fire in the A.M......is something one should know better than to do!


----------



## 5497 (Nov 6, 2018)

cedarlkDJ said:


> You might be thinking of Black or Honey Locust. Both have those characteristics.


Are either of those decent to burn?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

5497 said:


> Are either of those decent to burn?


Some of the best! Better have a hydraulic splitter!


----------



## 5497 (Nov 6, 2018)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Some of the best! Better have a hydraulic splitter!


Sure do. Actually loving some cherry i split up super small, 2 in or so. Couple rounds of those little guys going make a heck of a coal bed and start of a hot fire. I burn one of the new secondary burn stoves and its sure finiky and hard to get heat out of. Have to get a mega coal bed going


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

5497 said:


> Sure do. Actually loving some cherry i split up super small, 2 in or so. Couple rounds of those little guys going make a heck of a coal bed and start of a hot fire. I burn one of the new secondary burn stoves and its sure finiky and hard to get heat out of. Have to get a mega coal bed going


I believe secondary burn stoves have a "flatter" burn trajectory.
I've noticed that quality. 
I also think making sure what you burn is at room temp when it goes into the stove is good for keeping the heat output even as well.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

5497 said:


> I burn one of the new secondary burn stoves and its sure finiky and hard to get heat out of.


A buddy of mine has one of those. Wood has to be very dry (at least two years seasoning). First year he did the small stuff too. Second year you can put bigger.


----------



## 5497 (Nov 6, 2018)

cedarlkDJ said:


> A buddy of mine has one of those. Wood has to be very dry (at least two years seasoning). First year he did the small stuff too. Second year you can put bigger.


I was up at duck camp this weekend and they have one of those big old gems going and it puts the heat out! In my opinion or i just haven't figured it out yet, you cant get the heat like the older ones put out. But the darn home insurance wants all the UL listed new stoves. I would dump my 4k stove in a heart beat if i could put an older one in


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> I use to burn birch when I lived in Alaska, living in a boreal forest, birch, spruce and poplar was all that was available. It burned fine.


Those that have tend to be hardwood snobs. lol


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

5497 said:


> I was up at duck camp this weekend and they have one of those big old gems going and it puts the heat out! In my opinion or i just haven't figured it out yet, you cant get the heat like the older ones put out. But the darn home insurance wants all the UL listed new stoves. I would dump my 4k stove in a heart beat if i could put an older one in


You are sending 3/4 of your heat up the flue with the old style stoves.


----------



## 5497 (Nov 6, 2018)

The new ones just don't radiate or something. I hear all the time guys say they heat their whole house with their wood stove. I have a big farm house but my stove heats the central room its in but the room next to it is 62 degrees. Yes i can lock it down at the end of the night and still have a good coal bed in the morning, but it does not sweat you out of a room.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

5497 said:


> The new ones just don't radiate or something. I hear all the time guys say they heat their whole house with their wood stove. I have a big farm house but my stove heats the central room its in but the room next to it is 62 degrees. Yes i can lock it down at the end of the night and still have a good coal bed in the morning, but it does not sweat you out of a room.


In most cases a quick fix is a cheap box floor fan. Do not run when not home number 1 reason for house fires if knocked over can not cool motor, which overheats.

Any way you may want to try this. Do not direct or blow toward room or hallway. Put in hallway or entrance of cold room and direct or blow air toward room with stove. It causes circulation by moving the cold air out it will be replaced with warm air. You can feel the heat on your face above the fan as the warm air is rushing into hallway or room. The cold air being pushed into the room with the stove is heated etc., this also allows moderate heat in all rooms. Which is much more comfortable to have a pleasant or moderate heat thoughout the house rather than cold spots and other areas to hot. Besides they are the most economical to run, to achieve even heating.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I burn cherry, oak, poplar, birch and maple.
The best kind to burn is free wood.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

For kindling I just go out and pick up dead branches, break them up and store them in a big garbage can in the garage.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Some of the best! Better have a hydraulic splitter!


TRUE! I split and stacked a cord of locust with a steel wedge and 8lb sledge. Damn, I was in shape after all that (last year) it's in my rack still drying.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

I have an outside wood boiler and burn whatever wood I can get. I have burned lots of poplar but prefer oak, ash or cherry and if I can get it hard maple... Beech can be a good wood as well as sassafras which dries very light in weight but has an unusual amount of oil in the bark and wood and burns super hot.. 

I have also burned many cords of red and jack pine that needs to be cut while standing dead after the bark falls off. Then it burns good for the early and late part of the winter where it isn't terribly cold...

With a couple of storms having blown through here this year I have 40-60 cord of wood down on the ground right now...


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

wildthing said:


> Happiness is...
> 
> A full wood shed...
> 
> ...


Wildthing, just one time, post a pick of something messy and unorganized LOL. Consider this a challenge.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys I thought of this today.

My dad made this kindling cracker for me. I seen this online commercially made and said I wanted 1. So my dad just made one! Works great to split kindling without me loosing fingers! I'm sure you guys have methods that work, but so far I have found this to be extremely helpful, safe, and fast to split firewood into kindling using a 5# hammer. Love it!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

I use my splitter, just get it started move etc. etc. Roll then crosssplit but just get it started move etc. etc. Bark holdes it together or my hands then when thrown in back of Ranger or trailer breaks apart. It's the quickest and easiest way, just have to be careful anytime using splitter.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

5497 said:


> The new ones just don't radiate or something. I hear all the time guys say they heat their whole house with their wood stove. I have a big farm house but my stove heats the central room its in but the room next to it is 62 degrees. Yes i can lock it down at the end of the night and still have a good coal bed in the morning, but it does not sweat you out of a room.












2300 square foot ranch. 

Currently running a newer UL Century filled with Ash and a 130 cfm fan.

House is 76 degrees and furnace is off. Need to open a window. 

The newer stoves and inserts work great.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Firefighter said:


> View attachment 346839
> 
> 
> 2300 square foot ranch.
> ...


Looks like someone has staked out their spot.


----------



## 5497 (Nov 6, 2018)

Firefighter said:


> View attachment 346839
> 
> 
> 2300 square foot ranch.
> ...


I was talking with the father in law over thanksgiving about it. Had a fire going and such. He pointed out that i have 9 foot ceilings, but separating each room above the doors is basically a bulk head or header, with the 2.5 ft or whatever it is above that catching a lot of the heat and trapping it. I did install ceiling fans, but the restrictions between rooms above the doors may be playing a big part in moving the heat...?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> View attachment 346839
> 
> 
> 2300 square foot ranch.
> ...


I'm seriously considering an insert like yours for my fireplace. The fireplace has a blower system but is not efficient, I just use it after work or on the weekends. I like the fact that your insert has a window to see the fire.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

5497 said:


> I was talking with the father in law over thanksgiving about it. Had a fire going and such. He pointed out that i have 9 foot ceilings, but separating each room above the doors is basically a bulk head or header, with the 2.5 ft or whatever it is above that catching a lot of the heat and trapping it. I did install ceiling fans, but the restrictions between rooms above the doors may be playing a big part in moving the heat...?


Yes

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JGSMUK/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## 5497 (Nov 6, 2018)

FREEPOP said:


> Yes
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JGSMUK/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


hmm. Well theres an idea


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

5497 said:


> hmm. Well theres an idea


There are many different units, I just grabbed the first I saw, so I would suggest researching specific models for reliability, warranty, serviceability, etc.


----------



## 5497 (Nov 6, 2018)

FREEPOP said:


> There are many different units, I just grabbed the first I saw, so I would suggest researching specific models for reliability, warranty, serviceability, etc.


Do you think the stove pipe has any effect? Meaning some people may have single wall running until it goes out the wall or ceiling, putting out more radiant heat verses the double wall until it transitions to the triple wall chrome exiting the living space. ?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

5497 said:


> Do you think the stove pipe has any effect? Meaning some people may have single wall running until it goes out the wall or ceiling, putting out more radiant heat verses the double wall until it transitions to the triple wall chrome exiting the living space. ?


Yes


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> View attachment 346839
> 
> 
> 2300 square foot ranch.
> ...


Nothing like warming your backside on a cold night.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

5497 said:


> I was talking with the father in law over thanksgiving about it. Had a fire going and such. He pointed out that i have 9 foot ceilings, but separating each room above the doors is basically a bulk head or header, with the 2.5 ft or whatever it is above that catching a lot of the heat and trapping it. I did install ceiling fans, but the restrictions between rooms above the doors may be playing a big part in moving the heat...?


Has your house been insulated and tightened up ,or is it allowing air infiltration into it from outside? And heat to escape through the roof and upper walls and windows?
Old farm homes needed air to seep in to feed the fire.
Coal or wood, and eventual conversions to crude gas in those old octopus stoves.

Heating the basement was a way of heat rising by gravity to warm the floor above.
A single (in one small home I was in) large register/grate in the floor allowed warmed basement air to rise. Any air seeping in went to the basement ,as cooler air will when heat is rising above it.

Dad heated his house from a 30 gallon barrel stove. A block "hut" in his basement allowed a water tank in it with the stove to heat his water all winter ,and direct the rising heat to his single large register. (Heated water like air rises above colder inlet water)
That register often was partially covered with a rug to regulate received heat upstairs. But the floor was warmed regardless and radiated heat,to a degree ,pun intended.
A smaller scale than yours ,but similar concept can be done with the right sized heat source and a way for heat to rise ,but not be lost through the roof.

A stove will have a colder floor below it ,than above it. Depending on what blocks heat from rising...


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a fireplace insert with a blower and it is awesome. If I all home to tend the fire I can heat the whole house at about 70 degrees. I'm fortunate enough to burn mostly Ash and red oak. Typically I start the fires and get them roaring with the shA and use the oak at night. The oak definitely Burns hotter but seems to be a little tougher to get going.


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

5497 said:


> Do you think the stove pipe has any effect? Meaning some people may have single wall running until it goes out the wall or ceiling, putting out more radiant heat verses the double wall until it transitions to the triple wall chrome exiting the living space. ?


Is your stove sized accordingly to the size of your home?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Guess what prime timber I'm burning tonight, that's also keeping the homestead a touch too warm at 76?

Pine.

Yup, pine.

Folks get hung up on best wood to burn, and that's a relative answer of course.

A little secret - a lb of wood gives off basically the same BTU regardless of species. Yes, a lb of pine gives off the same BTU as a lb of oak. The difference is density and time of burn. 

If I can fit 40 lb of pine in my stove, I can probably fit 80 lb of oak, resulting in a longer burn and more total BTU per ounce of effort if you will -

But not so fast!

Pine is easy to split and dries in months. Oak can be a bear and dries in years. 

Also, a wheelbarrow of pine doesn't break my back like a wheelbarrow of oak does. 

If you burn wood as a supplement to gas or propane and refilling more often doesn't bother you, burn whatever wood you can find. If you're burning as a primary source of heat and want to fill as little as possible, the densest wood you can find makes sense.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Used to see the "wood rustlers" at my previous home.
A couple aged in their late seventies??? They pulled a small trailer behind their car. 
A stick of wood three fingers wide or bigger in the road right of way...Look out! They'd double team it onto the trailer. (Fine by me).

Free wood usually burns cheapest.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I plugged my chimney burning some scrap white pine 2x4 in it along with my elm. I had to drop my ice spud on a rope down it to get it opened back up. No way will I burn any thing that is liable to get a build up of creosote in my masonry chimney. To costly to replace.

When my brother moved back from AK he was always telling me where he saw a stack of logs I could get to use for firewood. It was always pine. I guess when about the only thing you can have for firewood is spruce it looks good to you. He burnt the spruce logs a guy gave him when the guy decided he was not going to build a cabin out of him. I do not know what type of chimney he had but he had numerous chimney fires.

My son had to hustle to get the oak firewood off of the road right away when the power company rerouted the power line before some one stole it he ended up with almost 2 full cords.

I got into it with a local that sold fire wood at the state park. Even though it was pine he was taking he should have asked before stealing it. His attitude did not help his case. He came back and snuck on my property to take some dead aspen that had fallen on my place from the neighboring property. He is lucky I did not catch him or the cops would have been called


----------

